# Tyco pro tip



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Need wires for a Tyco pro and can't find any? Strip some from some old ear buds. Wires in side are close to if not slightly larger diameter as the original(inside copper, not with the shielding) and they are coated to keep from shorting out. One pair of head phone will yield many many repairs


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This one is 32 gauge and reasonable! I'm thinking about grabbing a spool myself!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200973408215?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool wire tip, Diggin the front end plate with the braids!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

This is strand wire, It is as big as or bigger than the original that has the plastic shielding and way more flexible. If you stripped the insulation shield off the original wire, this is a larger diameter wire with out insulation. It is coated to keep from shorting out


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Original wire I stripped back to show the size comparison 









The guide flag is something I started 5-6 years ago and never finish. I originally had a blade like the tycos had but the styrene was a little to thick and did not work well in corners. I shortened the length and it seemed to help but I am still not happy. I have another one I am working on that will use just a pin instead


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

GoodwrenchIntim,

Railroad hookup wire, a company called Brawa makes a stranded wire of 20 to 24 gauge in several colors and 33 foot rolls. I founds some on ebay a few years ago....klv

Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EE-B-3107-NEW-Brawa-33-Roll-of-Gray-Wire-14mm2-M-7100-B3107-/230705897040?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35b7249e50


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I used the head phone wire for the simple fact I have 6-8 pairs my daughter trashed, and I like to tinker. The coated wire also give the car that "cool" look compared to plain plastic shielded wire


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

It is very flexible


----------

